# عرض لمحطة معالجة الصرف الصحي برفحاء



## احمد محمد هشام (18 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/get/fP2jSina/_____.html

أتمني يفيد الجميع


----------



## shicofares (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
مجهود رائع أخى الكريم , ولكننى سأثقل عليك , ألا يوجد عرض مثله و لكن شرح للعمليات التى تتم على المياه .


----------



## المذود (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدغزالى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا ليك


----------

